# ¿Quieres frenar el deterioro cerebral?, ¡Juega un videojuego!



## Andres Cuenca (May 8, 2013)

Los videojuegos pueden retardar el deterioro cognitivo en adultos mayores.

Un estudio elaborado por científicos de la Universidad de Iowa, Estados Unidos, sobre una muestra de 681 personas mayores de 50 años, indica que aquellos que jugaron un videojuego especialmente diseñado para desafiar la velocidad de procesamiento mental fueron capaces de mejorar una serie de habilidades cerebrales.

Éstas incluyeron la memoria, la resolución de problemas y el procesamiento de imágenes. En algunos casos, los implicados pudieron, con diez horas de juego, rejuvenecer hasta siete años en cuanto a habilidades cognitivas.

El investigador principal, Fredric Wolinsky, dijo que los resultados sugieren que los mayores pueden tomar medidas para detener parte del proceso de envejecimiento.

Fuente: http://now.uiowa.edu/2013/03/want-slow-mental-decay-play-video-game


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

a jugar mucho entonces¡¡


----------



## juliangp (May 8, 2013)

Viejos frikis everywhere ajja, que bien por los abuelos! y que algo tan odiado por nuestros padres como los videojuegos se hagan saber que son buenos!


----------



## locodelafonola (May 8, 2013)

jajajaja andres esta bueno.... a  mi no me gusta jugar...... pero bueno si saben de alguno que sirva pruebo ..(tengo 50 años).....


----------



## bocagonza (May 8, 2013)

ja muy buena info... mi cerebro no morira nunca XD


----------



## morta (May 8, 2013)

sirve jugar al counter para retrasar el envejecimiento?


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2013)

yo lei ese articulo, me parece bastante "corto de vista" , es indudable que ciertos ejercicios deben favorecer a el tema de el cerebro, desarrollo, evitar deterioro y demas.
pero simplificarlo con el tema de videojuegos es absurdo.
mas interesante seria que hubiesen desarrolado el tema y  dado otras opciones.

el jugar con video juegos seguro que estimula el cerebro , pero tambien debe tener (y las tiene ) contraindicaciones.
yo estoy muy seguro que siguiendo esa linea de estudio :
 *** usar el cerebro  y ejercitarlo retrasa el deterioro *** 
me lleva a otros resultados, como por ejemplo:
estudiar algo , o hacer un hooby que te obliga a estudiar y a esforzarte en diseñar (como la electronica) debe ser muchisimo mas beneficioso que estar en un sillon viendo telenovelas 6 horas por dia.

hoy la juventud y yo , que estoy ahora frente a la PC dedicamos muchisimo tiempo en estar frente a la PC .
hay juegos de mesa que logras lo mismo que un video juego.
o aprender a pintar un cuadro, y de paso en vez de estar como un idiota frente a la PC jugando un video juego creyendo que con eso tu cerebro esta mejor :
vas a un club y interactuas con otros seres humanos.
o pasear , por ejemplo :
fotografia.
aprender a identificar pajaros .
en fin....

me parece buenisimo que expliquen :
si usas el cerebro : lo vas a tener aceitado.
si no lo usas se atrofia.

pero que de todas las ideas u opciones te vengan con los video juegos ....... 





locodelafonola dijo:


> jajajaja andres esta bueno.... a  mi no me gusta jugar...... pero bueno si saben de alguno que sirva pruebo ..(tengo 50 años).....



no hace falta master, el tema es entender " que ? " nos dice ese estudio .
ese estudio NO dice que la unica manera de  no quemar el coco es jugar en video juegos.
hay que interpretarlo.
si estas en la electronica y te gusta y  te gusta aprender : 
quedate tranqui que vas por buen camino .


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
ojo, igual hay algunas cosillas de el ser humano que aun no entiendo y no me cierran, pero no complicare este tema.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 8, 2013)

Eso ya se sabía. Claro que es beneficioso para la salud cerebral el uso de Videjuegos. Peor es hacer nada o de mala suerte, estar en coma.

A jugar se ha dicho!

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 9, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Eso ya se sabía. Claro que es beneficioso para la salud cerebral el uso de Videjuegos. Peor es hacer nada o de mala suerte, estar en coma.
> 
> A jugar se ha dicho!
> 
> Saludos al foro!!!



amén por ello tacatomon...
Ademas estar en coma no indica que este inconsciente...
Osea jugar juegos aptos...
O sino terminas con epilepsia o terminas hecho un vege...
Un VEGETAL?...
no,UN VEGESTORIO XDDD...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2013)

​


----------



## chclau (May 9, 2013)

ahh, si esta documentado historicamente, eso ya es otra cosa.

Sabia que estaba Tutankhamon cuyo nombre original era Tutankhaton... o era Tutankhatari?


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 9, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> ahh, si esta documentado historicamente, eso ya es otra cosa.
> 
> Sabia que estaba Tutankhamon cuyo nombre original era Tutankhaton... o era Tutankhatari?



Tutankhanes XD...


----------



## ESKALENO (May 9, 2013)

Ok, voy a descargarme el Polibyus.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 9, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Ok, voy a descargarme el Polibyus.



Tene cuidado que la epilepsia es gratis con ese game...
Aunque sin casco virtual es al dope...
Aunque pensandolo bien...
Muchos mitos han rondado ese juego como perro mascando un hueso...


----------



## ericksm (May 9, 2013)

Para los mayores de edad, no para los niños o adolescentes que se amanecen jugando ,hay esta el lado malo del asunto


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 9, 2013)

ericksm dijo:


> Para los mayores de edad, no para los niños o adolescentes que se amanecen jugando ,hay esta el lado malo del asunto



see,vos fijate que en aquellos tiempos en la era de terminator todo lo que tuviera que ver con computadoras se consideraba miticamente peligroso...
Osea le temian a la "revolucion de las maquinas" cosa que levantaba mucho vuelo y polvo en aquellos años donde la internet apenas era una conexion domestica entre unviersidades y militares...

Aca el punto es que tanto videojuegos y juegos tipo de mesa,mientras tanto sean para ejercitar la sesera todo bien...
Ahora hay juegos demasiado potentes y rapidos que hasta a un niño les cocina la saviola...
Yo creo que para los ancianos ejercitar la mente es algo raro...
Ya que debe ser a priori gusto del que lo juega...
Como dice locodelafonola...
No me gusta...
Porque no es su gusto ni su prioridad...
Debe ser acorde a su temperamento...
Por ejemplo,jugar al ajedrez o a las cartas...
Aunque si existen juegos de video con ajedrez y eso...
A algunos les gusta lo directo y manual...
A exepcion de los actuales ancianos que ya usan pc's y eso...
Es cuestion de costumbres y gustos...


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2013)

ES REAL  los problemas de salud laborales, por ejemplo yo ando con el Dr. ya que me duelen los brazos , tema muscular.
un traumatologo o kinesiologo les dira que ciertos movimientos repetitivos causan problemas de salud (se les llama laborales) .

asi que estar todo el dia con las manos haciendo esos movimientos tensos , concentrados en eos jueguitos  ES SEGURO  que bien  NO  hace a las manos, artrosos, musculos y demas yerbas.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ES REAL  los problemas de salud laborales, por ejemplo yo ando con el Dr. ya que me duelen los brazos , tema muscular.
> un traumatologo o kinesiologo les dira que ciertos movimientos repetitivos causan problemas de salud (se les llama laborales) .
> 
> asi que estar todo el dia con las manos haciendo esos movimientos tensos , concentrados en eos jueguitos  ES SEGURO  que bien  NO  hace a las manos, artrosos, musculos y demas yerbas.



CONCLUSION...
los videojuegos hacen bien al cerebro pero hacen mal a los musculos de las manos...


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2013)

o sea que :
como dije :
interpreten ese estudio y busquen otras cosas similares, pero mas interesantes:

1 -- la electronica es una , el diseño, el estudio, el ponernos retos.
2 -- el ir a una plaza o parque a buscar con la vista pajaros, a mirar las nubes y darles forma, inventar formas.
3 -- soñar hace trabajar la mente .
4 --- juegos de mesa 
5 -- jugar con una persona de sexo opuesto a el juego de prendas:
cada vez uno mira al otro y luego cierra los ojos, hay que recordar en detalle como es y lo que lleva puesto.
la persona que queda con lso ojos abiertos le pregunta por ejemplo:
de que color es mi remera.
o cuantos botones tiene mi camisa.
si acierta (recuerden , es un juego de memoria) gana y la otra parte se debe sacar una prenda de ropa , si pierde, pues es el que pierede el que se saca una prenda.
(juego de memoria con estimulo) .
cuando no hay ropa que quitarse comienzan las prendas 

como ven : la cosa es usar la cabeza, con estimulos fisicos, sensoriales y mentales, todo junto .


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 9, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> o sea que :
> como dije :
> interpreten ese estudio y busquen otras cosas similares, pero mas interesantes:
> 
> ...



CORRECCION...
los estimulos fisicos y sensoriales pasan paralelo a la memoria no juntos...
Osea la memoria es el registro de patrones...
Y el resto mas el sistema lipico produce el yo etcetera...
CONCLUSION...
mientras cuando se use el cerebro del modo adecuado todo bien...
pero entrenar el cerebro de la manera adecuada ese es el problema...
Ya que el hecho de entrenar la memoria no nos garantiza que en el futuro no nos vaya a fallar la memoria...
Tiempo al tiempo...
La practica solo mantiene latente un metodo o proceso...


----------



## R-Mario (May 15, 2013)

Jejeje estudio realizado con apoyo economico de: PlayStation, Xbox, Wii, Capcom Eidos .....


----------



## jmori37 (May 21, 2014)

ericksm dijo:


> Para los mayores de edad, no para los niños o adolescentes que se amanecen jugando ,hay esta el lado malo del asunto



Ahora con las tablets, las lapyops y tanta tecnología la gente de mi edad se encuentra recontra entretenida mentalmente, pero esto no es suficiente hay que salir a caminar y por no viajar, ahí es donde realmente el cerebro trabaja bastante y eso ayuda a no envejecer tan rápido. Tengo 60 años y me siento joven


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2014)

Haora  a quien no tiene paciencia en jugar electronicos entonses yo recomendo leer "Foros de Electronica", seguramente su mente es ejercitada .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 22, 2014)

Tengo 57 años, por paros cardiácos a finales del último año una toma con el MRT mostró que células de mi cortex sufrieron por falta de oxígeno. Yo, no siendo científico, pero persona que por décadas a trabajado como ingeniero y como mandamas, estoy convencido, que el cerebro tiene analogías con la musculatura. Además el cerebro tiene la capacidad de reorganizarse para corregir problemas y para adaptarse al uso que se le da.

De allí, claro que los videojuegos requieren acciones del cerebro y por lo tanto ejercitan ciertas areas del cerebro. La cuestión es, como en el ejercicio físico, la armonía entre las partes. tomemos como ejemplo negativo lo que se ve en jugadores de tenis! Si no hacen ejercicios físicos adecuados, la solicitación excesiva de la musculatura del brazo que mueve la raqueta lleva por ejemplo a problemas de la espalda por la asimetría entre los brazos y los hombros. Similar es con nuestro cerebro. Video juegos ejercitan ciertas partes del cerebro y por la adicción llevan a una disarmonía de las actividades mentales!

El cerebro, no mas para empezar, consisten en el cortex de 2 mitades cuyas funciones son complementarias. Por ejemplo la una racional, la otra mas intuitiva.

Si estamos de acuerdo que ejercitar el cerebro es beneficioso, entonces en analogía con el jugador de tenis que tiene que cumplir un regimen adicional para ejercitar su musculatura de forma simétrica, entonces eso también es válido para nuestro cerebro.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo escrito por un forista en este hilo, que nuestra afición común entre nosotros por la electrónica, va a ejercitar nuestras actividades rationales y que debido a la satisfacción que sentimos y debido a los retos que tomamos y debido a los estudios de las mas diversas materias, nuestro cortex en su parte racional y por las emociones positivas que genera también la mitad intuitiva se beneficiará.

Pero también la disciplina y la perseverancia que hay que practicar si nos enfrentamos voluntariamente a retos mayores tendrá efectos positivos. Pero eso no es todo! Debemos cultivar las relaciones familiares, afectivas, los amigos y los nexos sociales para también ejercitar esas partes de nuestro cerebro. La obligación de salir a pasear con nuestro perro mínimo 2 veces al día nos proveerá con los beneficios del ejercicio físico, del aire fresco, de la exposición al sol. Pero esos paseos también son importantes, análogos al sueño, para reflexionar y digerir las muchas impresiones que vamos acumulando durante el día. Yo encuentro en esos paseos la tranquilidad y la distancia para descubrir cosas y aspectos de mis proyectos que no percibo durante las actividades en mi hobby.

Mucha gente hoy busca la "tableta", la "medicina" para lograr objetivos sin esfuerzo y trabajo! Eso no funciona! Pero eso tampoco nos dará la estabilidad mental y psíquica que se requiere para enfrentar los retos que nos da la vida.

Y finalmente para esta contribución mía de ahora, los viejos también tenemos que vivir la disciplina de tomas nuestros medicamentos y así prevenir accidentes de salud que destruyen en segundos los resultados de largos esfuerzos. Me voy a tomar mis tabletas ahora!


----------



## fdesergio (May 22, 2014)

tengo la version PRO del tetris me sirve????


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 23, 2014)

Sergio, no para las relaciones familiares!  Pero como buen caucano estoy seguro que las cultivas!


----------



## fdesergio (May 23, 2014)

Hola Hellmut,   si afortunadamente asi es, un abrazo!!!


----------

